# Gwynbeth 2012



## GBOFFICIAL (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi folks.i am sure you have all been frustrated by the delay in posting details for the gwynbeth 2012.we are so sorry for any inconvienience this has caused you but it was due to circumstance beyond our control.
The great news is that the time table will be available tonight or tommorow on the official gwynbeth 2012 facebook page and the schedule available from the swpa website from the weekend.
Thankyou all for your patience and ongoing support.
Cant wait to see you all there.have a fabulous day of showing with us---xx:d


----------

